# Tip line opened in Canada for citizenship fraud



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The Government of Canada is cracking down on citizenship fraud and has opened a tip line where cases can be reported, Citizenship and Immigration minister Jason Kenney has announced. The line is provided via the Citizenship and Immigration Canada (CIC) Call Centre where tips on suspected citizenship fraud cases might be reported. ‘Canadian citizenship is [...]

Click to read the full news article: Tip line opened in Canada for citizenship fraud...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

